
Covid-19 Cases in China Were Likely 37 Times Higher Than Reported - prostoalex
https://www.rand.org/pubs/research_reports/RRA248-3.html
======
jwilliamson
Using nation-level data seems questionable. By late January, most cases in
China were still in Wuhan, so why wouldn't they look at the incidence rate and
flight data for just Wuhan or Hubei?

